# Congratulations Sayonara...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A big *WOOF!* to Sayonara... Our latest member to reach 'Big Dog' status.
*1,000 posts and counting!*
Keep 'em coming, big guy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Already? Didn't you just join like a month ago?

Congrats on hitting the milestone. I enjoy reading your posts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on reaching 1000.... already.

Guess I better step on it or you might just pass me before I reach 2000.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Already? Didn't you just join like a month ago?


Man, don't you _work_?









Congrats!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....next stop...2000!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the acknowledgement... Its a great site here and the people are really supportive and friendly. It makes it really easy to get involved.

Looking forward to an entertaining and educationable off-season.

BRING ON THE SNOW!!!! - Now, Thats another topic.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the acknowledgement... Its a great site here and the people are really supportive and friendly. It makes it really easy to get involved.
> 
> Looking forward to an entertaining and educationable off-season.
> 
> BRING ON THE SNOW!!!! - Now, *Thats another topic.....*


and judging by all the posts you have piled up (which is a good thing) I'm guessing you might be a member of a snowmobile forum as well...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Sayonara on hitting the 1000 Mark

Nice sled also









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm guessing you might be a member of a snowmobile forum as well...


i am on a Ski-Doo forum but it can be a lot like the "dark side" at times. Just not too interested in getting much involved.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sayonara,

Is that the Blizzard Model? Looks like it but I thought they only made it with the 800 motor? I'm so sick of the "bumble bee" motif. Real nice sled but when ya gonna go 4-Stroke????? See a lot of you Doo boys coming over to Totallyamaha this year. Sick of blowing up motors so they say. In the true spirit of Doo-talk I had to throw that one in there.

I have turned into an old man sledder doing only trails. Don't want to wrench in my cold garage so that is why I went with the 4-stroke.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice sled! They have made some modifications since I've owned them.
I had a '73 SkiDoo TNT 340 Silver Bullet....back in the 70's-80's.
She was a screamer in her day. I blew holes in the tops of the pistons doing about 85 MPH down the frozen river. (pretty fast back then!)
After the rebuild...it was never the same. It took a lot of time and money to keep that sucker running...but I sure loved riding when it was running.

Anyway...here's a picture of one. (not mine...but it looked the same)


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember those! Nice suspension ehhh! I also remember when Arctic Cat first became popular. They had the leopard skin looking seats. That was so 70's or was it even 60's.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats!









I used to spend a great deal of time snowmobiling in the sister lakes area. What a blast....

Here's what I used to ride... Look's so dated now!










Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the posts!!! Might be a little early for the sleds though. We have a dusting on the roof, but I'd wait a bit longer!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not very far from Sayonara and we just got a couple more inches of wet snow. I dotn think it will be long before he will be riding.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im ready to ride. not quite enough snow yet but im ready. 
Its a 2007 Renegade with the longer, wider ripsaw track. My first Ski-Doo. I have had 4 Cats until this one. All my friends ride SkiDoo so the pier pressure got to me. This rides so comfy comparred to the more traditional style of a few years ago.
I too am getting to ride more like an old man. Getting a little older and with kids and all its a different riding style. 
Economy-wise im really happy with the new 600SDI. about 18mpg. My 600Efi cat was about 10.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the acknowledgement... Its a great site here and the people are really supportive and friendly. It makes it really easy to get involved.
> 
> Looking forward to an entertaining and educationable off-season.
> 
> BRING ON THE SNOW!!!! - Now, Thats another topic.....


What the heck is that thing?









Best regards,

Mitch from Sunny Arizona


----------

